# In Apps facturés plusieurs fois



## jojo64 (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté l'application "Swiss Map Mobile iPhone Edition", ainsi que plusieurs contenus (In Apps) intégrés à ce logiciel.

Dernièrement, je l'ai réinstallé sur mon iPhone et du coup j'ai bien sûr aussi rechargé les In Apps. Mais j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de constater qu'Apple m'a re-facturé les In Apps comme s'il s'agissait d'un premier achat, pour un montant total de Fr 380.20.

Apple contacté, a eu beaucoup de peine à comprendre le problème, allant jusqu'à prétendre que j'étais victime d'une usurpation d'identité. Heureusement après de nombreux échanges de mail, ils ont enfin accepté de me rembourser, mais ils sont intimement convaincu que le problème ne vient pas de chez eux...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu un cas similaire ? Merci de partager vos expériences !


----------



## Rric (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

J ai le même problème je viens de réinstaller downlaod que j avais acheté il y a quelques temps . Il m a été refacture 3 fois a 5 minutes d intervalle.
Je suis d accord de le repayer s il y a eu une mise a jour mais pas de le payer 3 fois pour un seul achat.c est carrément du vol .En plus tous les e mails que je passe restent sans réponses.je ne sais plus ou m adresser. Ce n est pas pour le montant de la facture qui ne fait que 4,50 euros mais pour le principe que je trouve mal honnête de la part d Apple 
Il bloque le marche des applications avec l Apple store et ne répondent pas quand ils font des erreurs comme celle la après ils peuvent afficher des hyper-bénéfices mais si ils font comme cela avec tout le monde c est pas très glorieux

Si vous avez des adresses e mails ou les contacter car je n ai trouvè que des numéros surtaxer bien sur .........on vous vol et pour réclamer il faut payer.

En plus je suis a l étranger et par skype les numéros en 08 ne passent pas 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2011)

Sur iTunes. tu va dans ton compte puis la tu cherches la facture des éléments facturés en double ou en triple et tu as une ligne pour envoyé directement un commentaire ou une réclamation a Apple.

Ils répondent vite, je t'assure.


----------

